# Hilary Hahn's Prokofiev Concerto



## MichaelNahari (Feb 3, 2019)

Hello guys,

I've recently come across Hilary Hahn's performance of Prokofiev's 1st violin concerto. I find it fascinating. I've only listened previously to Vengerov's version, and found Hahn's to be more stringent and powerfull in expression.

If you are interested, check it out and let me know your comments. Any other recommendations are much appreciated.


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

You might enjoy this podcast:

https://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/m0001zpc

There are a number of excellent recordings of this work, by Szigeti, Oistrakh, Milstein, Cho-Liang Lin, and Vilde Frang.


----------



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

In my opinion, HH really shines in performing 20th-21st century music (Schoenberg, Higdon, Stravinsky, Barber, Shostakovich) Amazing how young HH looks in this video. It was 14 years ago but still. I would love to see her record the Prokofiev for CD release sometime (as well as the Dvorak VC, which she has performed many times but not recorded). Amazing how much repertoire she has in her arsenal that has yet to be recorded professionally.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Until Ms. Hahn commits her Prokofiev #1 to disc there are plenty of recordings of this work available to explore (ArkivMusic alone currently lists 53 recordings for sale). in the mean time, for me the Gil Shaham/Previn/London Symphony Orchestra recording will fill the gap quite well until that happens.


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

wkasimer said:


> You might enjoy this podcast:
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/m0001zpc
> 
> There are a number of excellent recordings of this work, by Szigeti, Oistrakh, Milstein, Cho-Liang Lin, and Vilde Frang.


And not to forget Chung, Stern and Mordkovich - all of them excellent - in this work ... a real masterpiece,


----------



## NLAdriaan (Feb 6, 2019)

I would like to suggest a listen to this one:


----------

